

X-callback-url: a list of apps - philgr
http://philgr.com/blog/Esquemas-Biblioteca-x-callback-url

======
philgr
Skip the first paragraphs if you don't know portuguese, they're solely
introductory. In this article you'll find a more updated list of apps that
support x-callback-url, as I believe the one held at [http://x-callback-
url.com/apps/](http://x-callback-url.com/apps/) is drastically outdated. Hope
it helps you out.

